# Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?



## Sensitivfischer (18. Juli 2010)

Hi,
die "Hersteller" sind immer geneigt, bei einer Rolle mit dem Schlagwort "Ganzmetallrolle" zu werben, doch in der Praxis stellt sich nicht selten heraus, das längst nicht alle Teile auch wirklich aus Metall sind.
Konkret interessiert mich, aus was für einem Material die Schnurlaufröllchenhalterung, sowie die gegenüber liegende Bügelhalterung ist.
Sind angefragte Teile auch aus Alulegierung oder vielleicht doch aus Kunststoff???;+
Für mich ist das kaufentscheidend, weshalb ich das gerne in Erfahrung gebracht hätte.
Gefragt sind hier natürlich die Besitzer einer Penn Sargus!

Danke schonmal im Voraus an alle, die sich hier hilfreich beteiligen.


----------



## Pargo Man (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

SARGUS 7000 im salzigen Südatlantik!!

... nicht meine... aber immerhin...

Das Bild zeigt meinen Herzensfreund Carlos Alberto.

Carlos ist in der IGFA Warteschlange für Zulassungen neuer Weltrekorde. Der Fisch ist ein Jack Crevalle. Der Rekord soll von 26,5 kgs (all tackle) auf 30 kgs für Carlos hochgeschraubt werden. Die SARGUS ist nun Schrott... aber der Fisch hatte es eben in sich!! Die Achse ist verzogen, aber das von Dir korrekterweise als kritisches Element erkannte Schnurlaufröllchen hat überlebt... quiekquiekquik... macht die Rolle nun...

Denk Dir Deinen Teil dazu... ich hab da andere Sachen im Arsenal, um nach dem Überaschungsfisch die Rolle noch nutzen zu können... aber das sind Glaubensfragen um die 0,5 % Wahrscheinlichkeit des 6ers im Lotto...

Hier also der Fisch:


----------



## Harrie (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Hi Pargo
Was willst du von der Rolle halten,kanst sie ja nicht mit ner Spinnfischer vergleichen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Nun ja, ich beabsichtige nicht mit einer Penn Sargus im Atlantik zu fischen, ich dachte eher an eine 4000er oder 5000er, für die Süßwasserangelei am Fluss und See. Als Gegner hätte sie dann bei der Ansitzfischerei, Hecht, Aal, Zander, Barben, Karpfen usw...
Hat keiner sonst ne Penn Sargus und kann mir sagen, woraus der Halter des Schnurlaufröllchens und zugleich des Bügels ist???#c

Hier haben doch soviele getönt, sie hätten eine, zusammen mit nem Zeitschriftenabo abgestaubt.|kopfkrat


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Ich habe die 3000er allerdings komme ich da jetzt nicht ran lieget auf dem Boot.Wenn ich die woche hinfhahre sehe ich sie mir mal genauer an.
Aber eins solltest du wissen (angle damit auf Hecht und Zander) ich bin voll zufrieden damit. 1,25m Hecht läßt sie völlig kalt.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Ich weiß nicht ob du den Bericht schon kennst, ich konnte aber bisher da nichts von Plastik lesen (natürlich musste manchmal der Google-Übersetzer her)

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=623193


http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...l=de&sa=N&rlz=1T4ADBF_deDE334DE348&tbs=isch:1


----------



## pfefferladen (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Hi,

bin mal gespannt was hier rauskommt.Diesem Bauteil an einer Rolle traue ich auch nicht.Hab da meine Zweifel ob das an den Ganzmetallrollen aus Metall ist.


----------



## Dingsens (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Hat da nicht vor kurzem mal jemand ein Bild gepostet,wo der Halter vom Schnurfangbügel runter gefallen und gebrochen ist? |kopfkrat
Ich denke,dass ich da ein gebrochenes Gußteil geshen habe. Demzufolge dürfte das die Frage ja beantworten.
Hab nur grad keine Lust,den Beitrag zu suchen,daher bitte korrigieren,falls was anderes gemeint war.


----------



## Dingsens (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Na gut,hab doch nochmal gesucht. :m
Ist auf Seite 3 (Sargus Sg 8000 Ersatzteile).
Wie gesagt,sieht für mich nach nem Gußteil aus.


----------



## Harrie (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Bei meiner 5000 sind beide aus Plastik!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Aber ist es sooo schlimm, dass da son kleines Teilchen aus Plastik ist?

Bei den teuren Shimanorollen wie Fireblood und Stella FD soll doch sogar der Rotor aus "Plastik" sein, habe ich gehört. |bigeyes

Sorry, für's OT.#h


Gruß, Jochen









Kann man mir einer erklären, warum ich in letzter Zeit immer den ersten Post auf neuen Seiten mache, das wundert mich langsam. :q


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Ja. Soll er. Und das Getriebe soll auch implodieren wenn ein Hecht mit 2kg rumweaselt.


----------



## Heilbutt (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*



Dingsens schrieb:


> Na gut,hab doch nochmal gesucht. :m
> Ist auf Seite 3 (Sargus Sg 8000 Ersatzteile).
> Wie gesagt,sieht für mich nach nem Gußteil aus.


 

Klug*******rmodus an:

wobei es ja wiederum Spritz*gußteile* --> Plastik

sowie

(Zink)Druck*gußteile* --> "Ganzmetallrolle"

gibt....!?!?!?

Klug*******rmodus aus
:q

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Aber ist es sooo schlimm, dass da son kleines Teilchen aus Plastik ist?
> 
> Bei den teuren Shimanorollen wie Fireblood und Stella FD soll doch sogar der Rotor aus "Plastik" sein, habe ich gehört. |bigeyes
> 
> ...


 
Ja, dieses und gerade dieses Mistteil muss aus Metall sein.
Mit nem Rotor aus Kunststoff kann ich leben, aber der Halter vom Bügel, sowie Schnurlaufröllchen, *MUSS* für mich aus einer Metalllegierung sein.
Ansonsten bleibt die Rolle im Regal beim Händler und kann dort von mir aus Schimmel ansetzen, ich kaufe sie nicht.#d
Eine Ganzmetallrolle mit nem Schnurlaufröllchenhalter aus Kunststoff, ist für mich keine Ganzmetallrolle, höchstens eine Dreiviertelmetallrolle.|uhoh:
Denn gerade an diesem Drecksteil schneidet geflochtene Schnur ratz fatz ein und man kann sich nen neuen Halter bestellen.
Mit geflochtener Schnur kannst du im Nu eine handelsübliche Mülltonne(bekanntlich aus Plastik) durchsägen wie nix.|bigeyes Das selbe passiert mit dem Plastikteil, wenn die Schnur nicht sauber auf dem Schnurlaufröllchen aufliegt und ein Fisch richtig abzieht.
So eine Schei§§e kann ich nicht gebrauchen, geht gar nicht, veräppeln kann ich mich alleine, von wegen Ganzmetallrolle...tsss.:e


----------



## Mr. Sprock (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Mit geflochtener Schnur kannst du im Nu eine handelsübliche Mülltonne(bekanntlich aus Plastik) durchsägen wie nix.



Stimmt.
Ich zersäge Mülltonnen auch immer so. #6


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Mit geflochtener Schnur kannst du im Nu eine handelsübliche Mülltonne(bekanntlich aus Plastik) durchsägen wie nix.|bigeyes



"im Nu".. ich mach Dir einen Vorschlag (einen ernstgemeinten!): Ich habe hier eine alte Mülltonne aus Plastik; Du kommst vorbei, ich gebe Dir soviel Geflochtene wie Du benötigst und dann machst Du mir vor wie Du die Mülltonne "im Nu" durchsägst. Wenn Du es innerhalb von .. sagen wir mal.. einer Stunde schaffst, bezahle ich Dir einen zweiwöchigen Angelurlaub in einem Land-/Camp Deiner Wahl.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Deckel oben, Räder unten und dann horizontal durch.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Leere Tonne oder liegen da noch irgendwelche Angelrollen drin?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Leer. 'ne ganz normale Mülltonne aus Plastik.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Leer. 'ne ganz normale Mülltonne aus Plastik.



Schon.
Du bindest an den beiden Enden eines ausreichend langen Stücks geflochtener Schnur, je eine festehenden Schlaufe, groß genug, dass du deine Hand durch bekommst.
Nun muss die Schnur am Besten mittig um die leere Tonne, danach deine Arme durch die Schlaufenenden des Schnurstücks.
Nun abwechselnd mit dem linken Arm, dann mit dem rechten Arm ziehen. Wenn der Anfang gemacht ist und die Schnur durch die Reibungswärme erstmal angefangen hat einzuschneiden, geht alles ziemlich schnell.
Am Besten geht der Blödsinn mit Kevlarvorfach.
Das kann ja jeder hier, für den Anfang erstmal an den Griffen seiner Tonne testen, mit nem kleineren Stück geflochtener Schnur, auch der christian36, der dann nochmal überlegen kann, ob er mir immer noch nen Urlaub bezahlen will, nachdem er das getestet hat.


----------



## Gemini (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Ich muss gestehen, ich habe mit meinen geflochtenen Schnüren bisher nur geangelt und nichts oder niemanden zersägt, mir ist aber aufgefallen wie leicht die Schnur reisst oder annihiliert wird sobald Wärme im Spiel ist (Kippe, Feuerzeug). 

Hab nochmal nachgeschaut, Verwendbarkeit Dyneema bis 100Grad C, danach Abnahme der Zugfestigkeit, Schmelzpunkt bei 144Grad C...

Auf eure Mülltonnenschneide-Testergebnisse bin ich gespannt...


----------



## LocalPower (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*



christian36 schrieb:


> "im Nu".. ich mach Dir einen Vorschlag (einen ernstgemeinten!): Ich habe hier eine alte Mülltonne aus Plastik; Du kommst vorbei, ich gebe Dir soviel Geflochtene wie Du benötigst und dann machst Du mir vor wie Du die Mülltonne "im Nu" durchsägst. Wenn Du es innerhalb von .. sagen wir mal.. einer Stunde schaffst, bezahle ich Dir einen zweiwöchigen Angelurlaub in einem Land-/Camp Deiner Wahl.



Ich glaub für die 2 Wochen stellen sich aber einige an deine Mülltonne und würden sich versuchen. Mich eingeschlossen 

Spaß beiseite...ich war mal dabei, als ein kleiner Schubverband am Kanal jemandem die geflochtene Schnur von der Rolle gerissen hat. Derjenige hat nur seine Rute festgehalten und auf den Knall gewartet. Der kam auch...von der Schnur als sie riß. Die Schnur hatte sich beim abwickeln auch irgendwie um Rotor und Rollengehäuse gewickelt. Die Stellen waren danach von einigen feinen und tieeefen Schnitten durchzogen |bigeyes

Das geht also mit entsprechendem Druck und der entsprechenden Bewegung recht schnell mit dem sägen. #6


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Am Besten geht der Blödsinn mit Kevlarvorfach.
> Das kann ja jeder hier, für den Anfang erstmal an den Griffen seiner Tonne testen, mit nem kleineren Stück geflochtener Schnur, auch der christian36, der dann nochmal überlegen kann, ob er mir immer noch nen Urlaub bezahlen will, nachdem er das getestet hat.


Die Wette steht noch immer. Wenn Du es innerhalb einer Stunde noch nicht geschafft hast, darf ich mir einen Urlaub aussuchen.
Ich schätz mal das derjenige, der das versucht nach ~2 Stunden aufhört, weil ihm die Schnur ausgegangen ist. Wer erzählt das er mit Geflochtener Schnur Plastik schneidet, ist nichts anderes als ein Dampfplauderer, weil die Geflochtene sofort reisst wenn sie erhitzt bzw. über eine scharfe Kante gezogen wird. Und wir reden hier immer noch von geflochtener Hauptschnur und nicht von Kevlar oder ähnlichem.

Also wie gesagt: Die Wette steht noch immer. Wer es innerhalb einer Stunde schafft, kriegt einen zweiwöchigen Angelurlaub seiner Wahl bezahlt; wer länger als eine Stunde benötigt oder aufgibt, zahlt mir den Urlaub.


----------



## Thomas090883 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Hallo zusammen,
im Grunde nach dürfte das tatsächlich kein Problem sein...ausreichend starkes Material vorausgesetzt...
Ne gute Geflochtene auf Spannung ist wie n Sägeblatt von ner Laubsäge..."also Theoretisch"...
Ich muss mir nur n paar Probemülltonnen von der Städtischen Müllabfuhr besorgen..dann komm ich drauf zurück....
Aso und 30er Geflochtene Fireline..und Lederhandschuhe...

Bis nachher

Thomas


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Nicht lange rumlabern, antanzen und zeigen. Die ganze Dampfplauderei von einigen hier (nicht auf Dich bezogen) nervt irgendwie. Zuerst werden wilde Behauptungen aufgestellt und wenn dann mal hart auf hart kommt, wird gekniffen und das Tackle weiterhin nur rein theoretisch vielleicht doch irgendwie geschrottet werden könnte.. wenn man..


----------



## angelpfeife (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Wäre sicher guter Stoff für die "Mythbusters": Eine (Plastik-)Mülltonne innerhalb einer Stunde mit geflochtener Angelschnur zerschneiden.:q:q Würd ich gern sehen...

Also mit 18er geflochtenen gehts schonmal nich... die reisst|uhoh:
Mit ner 25kg Schnur kommt man ohne richtigen Ansatzpunkt nicht durch die Oberfläche, sie zereist aber auch nicht/ nicht so schnell. Ich denke aber es geht mit ausreichend dicker Schnur und einer Maschine die einem das ziehen abnimmt:g. Steht nirgends, dass sowas verboten ist:q.
Man kann ja auch mit (sehr viel) Zahnseide Stahlstäbe durchschneiden. Man braucht nur ne "Rubbelmaschine" und halt genug Schnur/ Seide was auch immer


----------



## chxxstxxxx (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Nicht nur 18er Geflochtene reisst; auch 0,60mm Climax und 200lb (0,76nn) PowerPro reissen sobald man etwas eingeschnitten hat (was bei meinem Stück PE-Rohr doch etwas gedauert hat).


----------



## Khaane (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Nicht lange rumlabern, antanzen und zeigen. Die ganze Dampfplauderei von einigen hier (nicht auf Dich bezogen) nervt irgendwie. Zuerst werden wilde Behauptungen aufgestellt und wenn dann mal hart auf hart kommt, wird gekniffen und das Tackle weiterhin nur rein theoretisch vielleicht doch irgendwie geschrottet werden könnte.. wenn man..



Muss nicht unbedingt sein, in der Praxis habe ich persönlich noch nie gehört das sich Geflochtene in den Bügelarm geschnitten hat, höchstens vorstellbar bei Rollen unter 30 €.

Aber die Wette mit dem Zerschneiden von Kunststoff mithilfe von Dyneema würde ich nicht eingehen.

Als kleiner Knirps habe ich mit einem reissfesten Teppichfaden (weisse Kilometerware) glatt den Kunststofftreppenlauf durchgeschnitten, ging ratzfatz. :q

Ich persönlich würde mir auch nie ne Sargus zulegen, wenn schon ne Cardinal 700/ STX oder wenn es mehr als extrem robust sein muss, ne Slammer.

Im Test von Alan Hawk hat die Sargus auch nicht so gut abgeschnitten, da hat die US-STX deutlich mehr Lob erhalten.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Mach den gleichen Test mal mit einem PE-Rohr und normaler geflochtener Schnur.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mir auch nie ne Sargus zulegen, wenn schon ne Cardinal 700/ STX oder wenn es mehr als extrem robust sein muss, ne Slammer.
> 
> Im Test von Alan Hawk hat die Sargus auch nicht so gut abgeschnitten, da hat die US-STX deutlich mehr Lob erhalten.




Erzähl doch mal genauer, ich wollte mir nämlich 'ne Sargus zulegen, bin aber generell etwas verunsichert von wegen Zingußgetriebe usw, man liest da ja teilweise schlimme Dinge!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Stimmt. Man liest sehr viel negatives in Bezug auf Zinkgussgetriebe.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Nur leider habe ich noch nirgends was von kaputen Getrieben gelesen. Zum Thema Twin Power FC wurde auch genug über Zink und Plastikritzel geredet.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Destrudo (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Hi!

Wenn ich mich nicht irre hatte meine 3000er gestern noch die angefragten Bauteile aus Metall zu bieten. Und da ich mit der Sargus im Grunde ausschließlich mit Fireline & Co. am Wasser bin und mitunter auch 120gr Bleiköpfe am Shad knapp über Grund schleppen lasse, ist da durchaus ordentlich Spannung drauf, die bislang keine Verschleißerscheinungen verursacht hat.

Muß ich eigentlich höhere Grundbesitzabgaben bezahlen, wenn ich meine Mülltonne halbiert habe?


----------



## Seele (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Also das mit dem Urlaub würde ich mir schwer überlegen hab grad an ner Mülltonne innerhalb von 15 Sekunden ein ca 1cm dicken Rundsteg durchgesägt. Die geflochtene hat nicht mal was abbekommen. Das Problem ist nur der Anfang bei der Tonne wenn du sie axial durchgeschnitten haben willst. Oder mach mer eine Woche für radial durchsägen  Sollt in 15min erledigt sein (ohne Erfahrungswerte weil ich keine Mülltnne jetzt auseinander sägen kann)


----------



## Gemini (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Halbe Muelltonne, halber Preis... Wenn ihr auch einen Chip in der Tonne habt diesen bitte unversehrt lassen, sonst wirds teuer... was ist denn jetzt mit dem 'dyneema-schickt-dich-in-den-urlaub' contest???


----------



## Seele (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Sorry


----------



## Seele (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Wär ich kein Student und könnte falls was schief geht des bezahlen, würd ich mich drauf einlassen, weil das sollte klappen


----------



## chxxstxxxx (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Ich warte immer noch das Sensitivfischer sich meldet um seine Aussage zu beweisen, aber anscheinend wird hier diverses Tackle nur theoretisch kaputtgefischt.


----------



## Seele (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Glaubst immer noch dran, dass es nicht möglich ist? Hast es evtl. schon ausprobiert.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Die Wette steht noch immer. Wenn Du es innerhalb einer Stunde noch nicht geschafft hast, darf ich mir einen Urlaub aussuchen.
> Ich schätz mal das derjenige, der das versucht nach ~2 Stunden aufhört, weil ihm die Schnur ausgegangen ist.* Wer erzählt das er mit Geflochtener Schnur Plastik schneidet, ist nichts anderes als ein Dampfplauderer*, weil die Geflochtene sofort reisst wenn sie erhitzt bzw. über eine scharfe Kante gezogen wird..





seele schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Urlaub würde ich mir schwer überlegen* hab grad an ner Mülltonne innerhalb von 15 Sekunden ein ca 1cm dicken Rundsteg durchgesägt*. Die geflochtene hat nicht mal was abbekommen. Das Problem ist nur der Anfang bei der Tonne wenn du sie axial durchgeschnitten haben willst. Oder mach mer eine Woche für radial durchsägen  Sollt in 15min erledigt sein (ohne Erfahrungswerte weil ich keine Mülltnne jetzt auseinander sägen kann)



Hört sich ja an als wenn es doch geht.:m

Mal sehen wie das weiter geht.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Da geht gar nichts weiter, weil es hier das gleiche wie in den meisten anderen Boards ist. Tackle wird rein theoretisch kaputtgefischt und Produkt-A taugt nichts (hat zwar noch niemand beim Drill zerstört, aber es taugt trotzdem nichts) und sobald es mal ans Eingemachte geht und man Fakten oder Beweise haben will, kommt nichts mehr.

Chris-jetzt nur noch lesender- und amüsierenderweise'tian


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Da geht gar nichts weiter, weil es hier das gleiche wie in den meisten anderen Boards ist. Tackle wird rein theoretisch kaputtgefischt und Produkt-A taugt nichts (hat zwar noch niemand beim Drill zerstört, aber es taugt trotzdem nichts) und sobald es mal ans Eingemachte geht und man Fakten oder Beweise haben will, kommt nichts mehr.
> 
> Chris-jetzt nur noch lesender- und amüsierenderweise'tian




|kopfkrat

Na gut ein Jack Crevalle hat die Sargus praktisch zerstört.|bigeyes

Das Duell Mülltonne gegen Dyneema ist noch Theorie. Evtl. findet sich jemand mit einer ausgemusterten Tonne . . . :m


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Seele (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Ok ich versuch mal ein kleines Video zu drehen. Wie kann ich das online stellen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*



seele schrieb:


> Ok ich versuch mal ein kleines Video zu drehen. Wie kann ich das online stellen?




Bei Youtube hochladen und hier verlinken.:m


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Seele (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Ok den Beweis hab ich schon mal, dass es geht. 
Alles im Kasten. Fingerdickes Teil nicht mal ne Minute. 
Würde Bedeuten, dass man ne Mülltonne in ner Stunde denk ich nicht durchkriegt auf Grund des Zeitproblems aber theoretisch gehts. Krieg ich jetzt nen Angelurlaub  Mir reicht auch schon ne Runde Wallerfischen in Regensburg


----------



## Seele (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

So hier habt ihr den Beweis, reicht euch das?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8iXOygAdmQ


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*



seele schrieb:


> So hier habt ihr den Beweis, reicht euch das?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8iXOygAdmQ




#6

Ich hoffe das war die Tonne vom Nachbarn.:q:q

Geht besser als ich dachte. Wenn man einen Anfang hat, geht es echt schnell.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Seele (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Nein das war unsere Alte 
Vr allem war das nur ne 28er Schnur, lass mich mal ein 75er Wallerseil nehmen
Sie ganz zu zerschneiden hab ich keine Lust, weil ich mir nicht so sicher bin ob ich meinen Urlaub bekomm


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Hier bin wieder, der Dampfplauderer.
Lieber christian36, ich habe nicht damit gerechnet, dass du dich so an der Mülltonnenstory hochziehst, denn eigentlich ging es mir, um den Werkstoff Kunststoff im Kontext mit Schnurfangröllchenhalterungen und dass, geflochtene Schnur dort einschneiden kann.
Das ist nämlich überhaupt keine Theorie von mir, sondern belegbar, mir selbst passiert. Siehe Fotos im Anhang von einer reparierten Okuma Longbow und einer DAM Quick SLR 860FS, wo der Schaden deutlich zu sehen ist.
Also kein Lall im All und keine Dampfplauderei.#d

In diesem Zusammenhang habe ich das Beispiel mit der Mülltonne gebracht.
Zur Aufklärung, wie es zu der Tonnenstory kam.
Als Jugendlicher (eher noch Kind) hatte und sammelte ich kleine "Schätze". Das waren Gegenstände wie ein Kletterseil, ein Wurfhaken(so ein Ninjateil), das vom Opa geerbte Taschenmesser und "Waffen", wie meine damalige Zwille. Ich war ein richtiger Lausbub, kletterte auf Bäumen rum, klaute Obst aus anderer Leute Garten, sogar Schinken durch's Kellerfenster und spielte mit Freunden gerne Räuber und Gendarm.
Damals bekam ich Drachenschnur in etwa 0,5mm Durchmesser in die Finger, das Zeug war aus Dacron(wie Spectra, ein rechtlicher geschützer Name für eine Kunstfaser). Das Zeug war sehr reißfest und faszinierte mich natürlich.
Ich stritt mich mit einem Freund darum, er zerrte an einem, ich an dem anderen Ende.
Dabei kam uns eine Mülltonne in die Quere.
Bei dem Gezerre bemerkten wir, dass die Schnur sich in die Tonne schnitt, wir staunten nicht schlecht und beschlossen den Streit bezulegen.
Dafür musste die Mülltonne dran glauben, denn wir kamen auf die blöde Idee, man könne versuchen, die Mülltonne durchzusägen.
Wir legten die Schnur mittig um stehende Tonne, setzten uns davor, stemmten die durchgestreckten Beine gegen die Mülltonne und zogen abwechselnd.
Sah etwa aus wie im ersten angehängten Bild.
Die Tonne war in vielleicht 15- 20 Minuten durch.
Abends gab es zu Hause den Hintern voll und die Tonne mussten wir natürlich bezahlen.

Als ich hier von den Plastikbügelarmen schrieb, viel mir das erlebte ein und ich schrieb es hier, weil ich einfach schlussfolgerte, dass sich mit geflochtener Schnur zum Angeln, eine Mülltonne sicher genauso durchscheuern lässt, wie damals mit der Dacronschnur, denn wenn eine Power Pro nen Bügelarm einschlitzt, dann sollte sie auch eine Mülltonne durchtrennen könnnen.
Kurz gesagt, ich habe in neuerer Zeit keine komplette Mülltonne mit Power Pro, zu zersägen versucht.
Allerdings habe ich wegen der Sache hier, einmal heute, mit 10lbs an meiner Tonne angetestet. 
Die Schur machte es nicht lange, aber der Tonne bekam es auch nicht.
Ich vermute mit ner 0,30mm Dyneema, erginge es der Tonne schlecht, ob die Schnur, die ganze Schneidaktion lang durchhalten würde, bis die Tonne halbiert ist, vermag ich nicht zu sagen.
Aber letztlich ist bewiesen, dass handelsübliche geflochtene Schnur Plastikgehäuseteilen zu 100% Schaden zufügen kann und der Thread ist genau deswegen entstanden.
Der Thread hieß nie: "Kann geflochtene Schnur durch Scheuern eine Mülltonne durchtrennen?"|uhoh:

Das dieser nicht weiter überlegte, spontan getätigte Vergleich mit der Mülltonne, so eine Faszination ausüben würde, dass es fast zum Haupthema wird und Boardies veranlasst ihre Tonne zu ruinieren, hätte ich mir nicht träumen lassen.
Seele hat mit seinem Video schließlich belegt, wie schön geflochtene Schnur einschneiden kann und zwar durchaus ratzfatz.
Wenn das für dich Anlass sein sollte, mich jetzt generell als Dampfplauderer abzustempeln, dann sei's drum, das macht mir gar nichts.#c

Das zu der Mülltonnensache.

Und hier die Bilder:
Das dritte Bild zeigt im markierten Bereich, dass hier Material von mir ausgefeilt wurde, weil sich die Schnur öfters in einer Riefe verfing, die selbige dort herein geschnitten hatte.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

*


seele schrieb:



			Krieg ich jetzt nen Angelurlaub  Mir reicht auch schon ne Runde Wallerfischen in Regensburg 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt... :vik:


*


----------



## Gemini (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

@seele

Danke für den selbstlosen (Material)-Einsatz, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Muss nicht unbedingt sein, in der Praxis habe ich persönlich noch nie gehört das sich Geflochtene in den Bügelarm geschnitten hat, höchstens vorstellbar bei Rollen unter 30 €.
> 
> Aber die Wette mit dem Zerschneiden von Kunststoff mithilfe von Dyneema würde ich nicht eingehen.
> 
> ...



Ne Slammer, nämlich die Kleine 260er habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst.#6
Wenn die wirklich so robust ist, wäre die genau das Richtige für mich.


----------



## Seele (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*



Gemini schrieb:


> @seele
> 
> Danke für den selbstlosen (Material)-Einsatz, hätte ich nicht gedacht.



War ja nicht so wild. Der alte Herr sollts halt nicht mitkriegen. Selbst wenn, die Tonne wird nur für Sägemehl verwendet. Schließlich opfer ich sehr viel für nen Wallertrip :q:q:q:q


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

hab ne 3000er und sicher bin ich mir nicht ob alles aus metall ist. aber bis jetzt hat sie gute dienste geleistet


----------



## bobbl (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ne Slammer, nämlich die Kleine 260er habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst.#6
> Wenn die wirklich so robust ist, wäre die genau das Richtige für mich.



Nimm doch gleich die 360er, hat das selbe Gewicht und eine größere Schnurfassung.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*



bobbl schrieb:


> Nimm doch gleich die 360er, hat das selbe Gewicht und eine größere Schnurfassung.



Da frage ich mich doch glatt, ob die 260 und die 360 sich wohlmöglich überhaupt nur hinsichtlich der Spule unterscheiden?
Die Übersetzung ist schonmal die Gleiche.
Ob die Spule der 260er vielleicht sogar auf die 360er passt und umgekehrt?;+

Bei vielen anderen Rollen ist es ja so, dass 1-3 Modelle, sich den selben Body teilen.#c


----------



## bobbl (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Das wäre interessant, vor allem weil die Schnurfassung der 260er für Geflochtene langt und die ESpule wahrscheinlich billiger ist, als die der 360er.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich doch glatt, ob die 260 und die 360 sich wohlmöglich überhaupt nur hinsichtlich der Spule unterscheiden?



nö



bobbl schrieb:


> ... und die ESpule wahrscheinlich billiger ist, als die der 360er.



sischer sischer


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich doch glatt, ob die 260 und die 360 sich wohlmöglich überhaupt nur hinsichtlich der Spule unterscheiden?
> Die Übersetzung ist schonmal die Gleiche.
> Ob die Spule der 260er vielleicht sogar auf die 360er passt und umgekehrt?;+
> 
> Bei vielen anderen Rollen ist es ja so, dass 1-3 Modelle, sich den selben Body teilen.#c



Ob die spulen passen müsste/könnte man ja beim Händler testen. 
Die Slammer ist im Vergleich zur Sargus aber die "veraltetere" Rolle, was nicht heißt das sie die schlechtere sein muss. Ob sie, Slammer, nun die Robustere ist kann ich nicht sagen, da ich bloß eine 360'er Slammer habe. Mit der bin ich aber mehr als zufrieden. 
Bei deinen Zielfischen würde ich aber auch eher zur 360 als zur 260 tendieren. 
Eine Ersatzspule kostet ca. 5,00€ mehr.


----------



## Heilbutt (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich doch glatt, ob die 260 und die 360 sich wohlmöglich überhaupt nur hinsichtlich der Spule unterscheiden?
> Die Übersetzung ist schonmal die Gleiche.
> Ob die Spule der 260er vielleicht sogar auf die 360er passt und umgekehrt?;+
> 
> Bei vielen anderen Rollen ist es ja so, dass 1-3 Modelle, sich den selben Body teilen.#c


 

Ich glaube sogar mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das das wirklich so ist!?!?!?
Also das die 260 und die 360, sowie die 460 und die 560 jeweils den gleichen "Body" haben!?!?!?!

Ich schwanke nämlich für den nächsten Norwegen-Urlaub zwischen den beiden letzteren...|kopfkrat

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Na das ist doch schonmal gut zu wissen, was hier in der letzten handvoll Beiträge, über die Slammer, zu erfahren war.
Ich finde zwar die goldene Bling Bling- Optik der Rolle zum Erbrechen, aber ich brauche bzw. will auf jedenfall eine Rolle, die tadellos funktioniert und verdammt nochmal ohne Plasteteile.
Da die Slammer, wenn sie hält was sie verspricht, gnadenlos günstig ist, sehe ich kaum eine Alternative zu ihr und dann wird es nach dem Kauf der ersten Slammer, auch bald eine zweite geben.
Verwendung habe ich dabei für die 260er, wie die 360er gleichermaßen.|kopfkrat
Mit etwas Geduld sind die Penn nämlich bei Ebay, für gerademal 40 Euro zu schießen, fast geschenkt, dagegen wäre die Sargus wieder ein fauler Kompromiss.


----------



## bobbl (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Die Slammer ist ne Top Rolle.
Ich nutze die jetzt seit 1.5 Jahren fürs Hechtangeln mit Ködern ab 35 bis 80 Gramm, das macht die problemlos und von den Problemen mit der rustikalen Schnurverlegung habe ich noch nichts mitekommen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*



bobbl schrieb:


> Die Slammer ist ne Top Rolle.
> Ich nutze die jetzt seit 1.5 Jahren fürs Hechtangeln mit Ködern ab 35 bis 80 Gramm, das macht die problemlos und von den Problemen mit der rustikalen Schnurverlegung habe ich noch nichts mitekommen.



Was ich bis jetzt so sehen konnte, ist die Schnurverlegung der Slammer um einiges besser, als beispielsweise die, einer US- Baitrunner, welche ja sehr beliebt ist.
Von daher gibt's da kaum was zu meckern.#d


----------



## bobbl (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

1. Bild Schnurverlegung Penn Slammer 360 mit 16er Gigafish Powerline.

2. Bild selber Rolle mit 18er Hemmingway Monotec Futura


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Oha, da erkennt man viel.|rolleyes

Hier ein Foto auf dem man auch was erkennen kann.:m
Es handelt sich um eine 0,15mm GigaFish Powerline Red Royal.





Z.Z. fische ich eine 15lbs Powerline auf der Rolle, da sieht das Wickelbild etwas besser aus. Wenn gewünscht kann ich davon auch noch ein Foto anhängen.


----------



## bobbl (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Gut, deine Bilder sind besser 
Meins ist halt mal schnell geknipst


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Also bobbl und Stuffel, danke für's Bilder schießen, ihr habt meine Vermutungen bestätigt.
Das Wickelbild ist so grauenvoll, dass man damit unmöglich angeln kann.|uhoh: Daher werde ich der Anglerschaft einen Dienst erweisen und eine Slammer kaufen, damit sich kein anderer, mit der Rolle am Wasser quälen und schämen muss, wegen dieser skandalösen Schnurverlegung.:q:q:q:


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Dann denke daran, dass die Slammer nicht mit jeder Rute harmoniert.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Dann denke daran, dass die Slammer nicht mit jeder Rute harmoniert.



Aha und in wiefern?;+
Passt der Rollenfuß nicht in jeden Durchschnitts- Rollenhalter oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?#c


----------



## stroffel (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Ich bin mit meiner sargurs hoch zufrieden und hab sie mir im hinblick auf deine frage nochmal genau angeschaut. Die betreffenden Teile sind halt kunststoff beschichtet und was unter der Beschichtung steckt lässt sich leider nicht erkennen.


----------



## Mocce (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Zwar in englisch, aber alles was zur Sargus zu sagen ist wird da gesagt:

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=623193


----------



## angelpfeife (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*



Mocce schrieb:


> Zwar in englisch, aber alles was zur Sargus zu sagen ist wird da gesagt:
> 
> http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=623193


Der Link steht schon auf der ersten Seite


----------



## LeineAngler93 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

@Heilbutt

Ich habe die 560er Slammer, auch letztes Jahr in Norwegen getestet, funzt prima, aber du kurbelst dir ab einer gewissen Tiefe einen Wolf...|gr:
und die höhere Schnurfassung brauchst du schon...


----------



## Gummipeitscher (9. August 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ganzmetallrolle ist die Penn Sargus wirklich?*

Hat denn inzwischen jemand herausgefunden, ob der Halterarm fürs 
  Schnurlaufröllchen bei der kleinen 4000er aus Metall besteht – wie bei der Slammer?


----------

